

I'm 18 and I Like it - handshakez
http://handshakez.com/im-18-and-i-like-it/

======
hardwaresofton
That sounds awesome, you seem like you are enjoying yourself!

One word of take-it-or-leave-it advice. Please pick up some programming/other
skills while you are actually there (whatever is actually in line with your
interests, if you're into accounting, go bug the accounting the department and
see what they do, learn how to make T chart, do excel shit, whatever).

Put a little more on your resume than "managed social media".

Also, school will seem very trivial and pointless once you leave that "real-
life" job, but I still think it's worth sticking to it (Especially if your
tuition isn't too expensive, and you use your free time well).

~~~
handshakezkid
@hardwaresofton

Thanks for the encouragement! I really am enjoying myself, and things will
only continue to improve the longer that I'm at Handshakez.

I've heard that advice before actually, funny you should mention it. I'm
lucky, in that one of my colleagues is also close to my age, and he is a
prodigious programming talent. I plan on talking with him, and our other
developers, so that I will begin to gain some modicum of familiarity with the
technical aspect of the company.

I am planning on returning to Georgetown after this year: it's an outstanding
school, and I'm very grateful to be going there. My hope in taking this gap
year was not for it to be an alternative to college, but rather for it to add
perspective to what I'll eventually study.

Again, thanks for the reply!

